# Total points for IELTS score clarification



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

I have got the following score in IELTS General Training.
Listening: 8.5
Reading: 7.0
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 6.5
Overall Band Score: 7.0

Considering this, what will be the total points that I could get for Canadian PR immigration?

I am going through the Language testing – Federal skilled workers page and still unsure what should be considered. I am from India and will apply from India. Please advice.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,

Below are your points:

L - 6
R - 6
W - 5
S - 5
..

Do pm me if you have any further queries.

~Nik


----------



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Nik,

Thanks for your reply. So it means I have to consider a total of 22 points for the Language Test? Because it was a bit confusing for me if they are considering my overall band score or on individual. I did not understand what they meant by saying "CLB Level"

Thanks for your help.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

CLB = Canadian Language Benchmarks
More info: Language Levels (What are CLB?)

Those CLB scores are not important for your PR application (the points on the rights hand side of that link in your first posting are!). But it's interesting to know, as, for example, if you want to go to College in Canada, most courses require at least a score of 7 (your level is 9 and 8, so you are safe). 
If you think of going to University, that's different as they often require TOEFL tests to demonstrate your language ability.


----------



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification on the CLB.
I have given the General Training test for immigration. And this gives me a bit of relief


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Do tell me the result


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi I have got the following IELTS scores: (for Australian PR Visa)
L: 9
R: 7
W: 7
S: 6
Overall: 7.5
How many points will I get for this? 0 or 10 or 20
I have one doubt, to get 10 points, do I need 7 in each section, or overall 7+ is sufficient (as I have got minimum 6 in each section, which is the primary requirement to be eligible for a visa)

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

Can you please share your personal IELTS experience - How much time you took for preparation? How difficult it is? what were the challenges? etc.

Actually, I am planning to appear in 20-25 days, as I need to start my process asap for Canada.

Your inputs will really help me to decide when can I take exam ?

thanks.


----------



## sushantanana (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Nik,

I'm also not sure about how much point my IELTS score will result for FSW 2014 program. Can you kindly advice on this please.

My score:
L: 8
R: 7.5
W: 6.5
S: 6.5

Many Thanks


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

sushantanana said:


> Hi Nik,
> 
> I'm also not sure about how much point my IELTS score will result for FSW 2014 program. Can you kindly advice on this please.
> 
> ...


22 points.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi I have got the following IELTS scores: (for Australian PR Visa)
> L: 9
> R: 7
> W: 7
> ...


You have asked Australia specific question on the Canada forum. Anyways, you'll get 0 points for AUS as you need minimum 7 in all section to claim 10 points and minimum 8 in all sections to claim 20.

If you are interested in Canada FSW 2014 then you'll get 22 points for this score


----------



## Monutalli (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,
Below are my ielts score

L-6
R-6
W-5.5
S-6.5
OVERALL-6.0

Education -B.E(Bachelor of Engineering)
Work experience -3.5 yrs
Age-29 yrs
Someone Please let me know whether i am eligible to apply for canadian PR. 

Regards
Paul


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Not eligible based on IELTS. You need at least a 6 for each subsection of the test.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi, 
What is the minimum band required in ielts for spouse he has scored R-4, L-5.5, S-6, w-5.5. Will he be eligible for 5 points


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IELTS is not required for spouses.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

EVHB said:


> IELTS is not required for spouses.


Thanks EVHB for your prompt reply
But in order to get 67 points I need to add spouse ielts result


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> Hi,
> What is the minimum band required in ielts for spouse he has scored R-4, L-5.5, S-6, w-5.5. Will he be eligible for 5 points


Yes he will get 5 points for IELTS. Here is the requirement

Speaking /Listening /Reading /Writing
4.0 /4.5 /3.5 /4.0


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Yes he will get 5 points for IELTS. Here is the requirement
> 
> Speaking /Listening /Reading /Writing
> 4.0 /4.5 /3.5 /4.0


Thanks .. so I can go ahead with the application


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

explorer5 said:


> Thanks .. so I can go ahead with the application


If you are having enough points (67 points), you may proceed.


----------

